# Portero Commax



## danyelvidal

Necesito saber como conectar placa Commax de calle
Por favor, necesito saber como va conectada la plaqueta de frente (calle) de un portero que creo que es marca Commax modelo 2R 201 HD, la cual tiene borrada la nomenclatura del CI, cosa que me impide deducir su funcionamiento. 
Aparentemente la plaqueta funciona bien, cuando se la conecta, inicialmente se enciende el Led y se activa el relay por unos segundos, luego corta y se apaga el led y se desactiva el relay. 
La placa lleva la inscripción "By HEAD" 

La placa la saqué hace algún tiempo para reemplazar el portero, pero funcionaba bien. 

Necesito saber cómo son las conexiones entre esta placa de frente y su parlante y el teléfono interior y la fuente. 
De ser posible, si alguien lo sabe, cual es la nomenclatura del circuito integrado.


----------



## solaris8

el integrado solo hace la funcion de audio, el reele, se encarga de abrir la cerradura electrica


----------



## danyelvidal

El plástico del frente yo lo descarté porque lo tenía instalado sobre un tablero de la puerta de frente, el problema que tengo es que no recuerdo como iba interconectado con el parlante la placa del micrófono ¿Vos me podrás decir? Desde ya sumamente agradecido. Es decir que los numeritos del plano de conexiones Commax me son imposibles de identificar


----------



## capitanp

Esa placa no me suena para nada de Commax


----------



## danyelvidal

Pero el frente era como el de la foto, creo que era un sistema de dos conductores solos, el problema es que yo cuando lo saqué del frente plástico para colocar el microfono y su plaqueta y el parlantito sobre la madera del tablerito de la puerta de madera directamente, anoté cómo iba conectado, pero dos o tres años después un día lo saqué y ahora lo quiero reinstalar pero no encuentro el planito que anoté con las conexiones internas de la plaqueta y el parlante ni tengo idea como se conectaba a la unidad telefónico interior


----------



## solaris8

el sistema commax es de dos cables, pero no se porque dice "head", en la placa
trata de sacarle una foto desde el conector, para ver bien los terminales que dicen(+,c...)

forma de conectar tipica de commax


----------



## danyelvidal

Los terninales son + - N y C.   N y C son las salidas de la llave interna del relay, los que como verás en las pistas del circuito, no tienen conexión al resto del circuito de la plaqueta. Vale decir que el circuito de la plaqueta tiene solo los terminales + y -

Lo que necesito que por favor alguien me pueda decir es como va conectado el parlante a la plaqueta (no el número del borne porque no tengo el  frente commax solo la plaqueta)


----------



## capitanp

Lo que necesitamos es una foto mas detallada del frente y el reverso de la plaqueta, ahi te podemos decir donde va el PA

Un ejemplo ves esta foto es muy chiquita como para dar detalles


----------



## DOSMETROS

¿ Sos vos ?


----------



## danyelvidal

Por el  echo que aun no completé la foto de mi perfil, no creí que iban a estar realizando tareas de inteligencia para conocer mi rostro con mayor celeridad que intentar resolver mi interrogante
La foto de la plaqueta publiqué el link, es este:
http://i.imgur.com/hYCm6xE.jpg
Y esta otra es la del frente
http://i.imgur.com/nv7HC31.jpg


----------



## capitanp

jajajaja no es inteligencia.... vecino...

si no que pongas fotos de mas resolucion asi te podemos dar una mano


Saludos


----------



## Flash2000

Hola danyelvidal.
Mira, yo tambien creo que esa plaqueta no es del frente Commax del que esta publicando la foto.
Yo he desarmado un par y la plaqueta no se parece a la que estas publicando.
Es mas, por ahí debo tener el diagrama del circuito del frente y del telefono, y la copia de la placa del telefono (dibujado todo a lapiz). No estoy seguro de tener la del frente, pero esa es muy simple.
El circuito tendria que tener un transformador donde se conecta el parlante. Dicho transformador no se ve en la foto. 
El modelo de frente que estas publicando no trae bornera, solo 2 cables.
No veo el pulsador, que normalmente es una chapita metalica soldada sobre la placa que hace contacto en un terminal (parecido a un remache) tambien soldado en la placa.
Nunca vi un control "sense" en esa placa.
No veo el led del frente que tambien viene soldado en la placa.
El microfono del Commax no viene soldado a la placa, esta conectado por un par de cablecitos.
La placa no trae rele, sino seria facil abrir la puerta. Desarmo el frente, hago un puente y listo. El rele esta en el telefono. Fijate en el las fotos que publico solaris8, donde la coneccion a la cerradura sale de S1 y S2 (del borne 5 y 6 en mi DP-2HP y, S1 y S2 de un DP-2RA que reemplaze por el anterior nombrado). El primer diagrama que puso solaris8, donde dice que la coneccion a la cerradura sale del frente (DRD-W2N) nunca lo vi. Nunca instale ni repare un DRD-W2N.
Los PCB que he visto tiene un par de transistores, los que no veo en la foto y no traen ningun circuito integrado. 
Contanos donde encontraste el circuito, si estaba montado en algun lugar o si lo encontraste junto con el frente. Quizas estaba con el frente y era de otra cosa. 
Pone una fotos grandes y con buena resolucion para ver si descubrimos de que es esa placa.
Saludos.

Edito:
Si lo que se ve redondo en el medio de la foto es un microfono electrec, me da la impresion que ese circuito es de algo que dispara el rele por sonido, como alguna especie de alarma.
Todos los contactos de la bornera van al rele. 
Saludos.


----------



## danyelvidal

No. Quizás no corresponda a esos modelos pero el frente es así y la placa es Commax, puede que tenga unos 10 años o más. Voy a tratar de subir otras fotos

Este era el frente original que tenía la placa Commax y dice "COMMAX" y debajo "Doorphone"


----------



## el-rey-julien

nunca vi esa placa en portero comax ,,,
y donde esta el boton para el timbre que no se ve


----------



## Flash2000

Hola.
Acá te paso unas fotos que tome. Espero que se vean porque es la primera vez que subo fotos.
Si me estoy mandando alguna macana infringiendo alguna regla del foro, por favor que el admin me avise. 
Como veran imprimi una hoja con parte de lo tratado en este tema para que se noten que son fotos tomadas recientemente. Sobre la imagen del capitanp (cara de Resorte) estan los comentarios de danyelvidal.
Trate que se vea bien el cable de 2 conductores (uno rojo y el otro azul). Como veras no tiene ninguna bornera. Este es el que reemplaze por el que actualmente tengo funcionando (veras la mugre y los bichos que han quedado  )
Bueno, espero que te sean de utilidad. Estaria bueno que pudieras subir fotos de mejor calidad tanto de la cara del circuito como la de los componente. He visto que en tu primeras fotos has puesto la cara de las pistas espejadas. Eso esta bueno porque uno puede mirar el circuito y los componente y hacerse una idea de como van conectados.
Daniel, ¿Que es eso redondo que se ve en el medio de tu foto?.¿Un microfono?
Bueno, aca las fotos.




























Espero que se vean
Saludos.

Edito: Despues de lucha un poquito pude hacer que se vean, estan en orden inverso pero se entiende. Las fotos no estan repetidas, son fotos distintas.


----------



## el-rey-julien

y cual es el misterio ??? si esa placa tiene solo dos cables,son los dos que salen del puente diodo ,van colocadas de cualquier forma.
la chapita es el pulsador ,si mal no recuerdo van al transformadorcito con una resistencia de 100 R


----------



## Flash2000

Hola.
Misterio...., ninguno.
Le estoy mostrando a Daniel que las placas son distinta.
Para mi la placa que tiene Daniel no es de un portero Commax.
Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien

haaaa ya entendí, si esa placa que mostraste vos es la que yo conozco ,la otra no la e visto nunca,
debe ser de portero de 4 hilos,,
disculpas amigo


----------



## Flash2000

rey julien no necesitas disculparte. 
Para mi lo que tiene Daniel (la placa de la foto) es algun circuito que se dispara por ruido. Ya sea de una alarma o esos que activan algo con una palmada. Si lo del medio es un microfono (el coso redondo en el medio de la foto, al lado del rele) me inclino por algo de eso. Es mas, creo que el integrado es un (o varios en el mismo encapsulado) amplificador operacional. El control de nivel es para el nivel del sonido. 
Si el "coso" redondo no es un microfono, entonces me inclino por un timer.
Yo son asi.... si no es chicha es limonada.... en alguna la voy a pegar 
Saludos.


----------



## danyelvidal

No Flash2000, estoy seguro que la saqué andando de ese frente Commax. Si bien tengo dudas de la placa, de lo que estoy seguro es que el CI tiene una doble función, una osciladora que se dispara entregando trenes de pulsos alternos que hacen abrir y cerrar el relay de la placa mediante el transistor que está junto al relay, activando la cerradura eléctrica como si se tratara de corriente alterna. Paralelamente, el micrófono electret condenser de dos terminales es amplificado por otros operacionales del CI, pasando por el control de nivel de sensibilidad (preset) y debe salir como señal de audio al borne + o al - de la placa. Lo que no se es como va conectado respecto al parlantito. Tampoco tengo idea como queda conectado respecto al micrófono y parlante del teléfono interno, que no lo tengo, ni tengo idea si existe otra plaqueta amplificadora en él.

Muchachos desde ya estoy muy agradecido por sus respuestas.


----------



## capitanp

Hola!!  bueno veo que me ganaron de mano sobre mi deduccion

Concuerdo con lo que dice @Flash2000 eso es un sensor de rotura de cristales y reafirmo mi conclucion porque HEAD es una marca de alarmas en Argentina

http://www.headbpc.com.ar/


----------



## Flash2000

Hola Daniel.
Quizas el circuito es de un sensor de alarma y alguien tuvo la gran idea de ponerlo, vaya a saber con que motivo, dentro de un gabinete de portero Commax; y es por eso que lo has encontrado ahí.
Yo he visto es "by HEAD" pero no se en donde. 
Mañana (en realidad hoy, despues que duerma  ) le escribo a HEAD que encontro capitanp y les pregunto "muchachos, ¿esto es suyo?"... a ver que contestan.
¿Salieron lindas mis fotos,no?.....nadie se jugo y dijo " QUE FOTOGRAFO !!!!"  

Saludos.

Edito: 
Daniel, ¿Que dice en la bornera, que por el cable no se puede leer?
Ahora si me voy a dormir porque le estoy errando a las teclas.
Saludos.

Hola.
Les menti, todavia no me fui a dormir. 
Miren esto:





Muy similar al circuito de Daniel....
La bornera, el led al lado del microfono, los dos transistores, el integrado, el preset, el rele ..
Y que se lee cerca del preset ...."SEN".
Foto tomada de acá
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-445760562-sensor-sonico-rotura-de-cristales-para-alarma-domiciliaria-_JM_

Saludos.

.


----------



## danyelvidal

Los bornes dicen / N / C / + / - /


----------



## Flash2000

Hola
No hay dudas, es un sensor de alarma.
Esta es la "estocada final".










Images tomadas de acá: _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-463880867-lote-de-sensores-para-alarma-domiciliaria-_JM_
Ya con esto te tendrias que convencer que no es un portero commax.
Supongo que alguien lo puso porque le estarian rompiendo el frente del portero. Suponiendo que no tengas puerta como para golpear con los nudillos (por ejemplo, una casa con rejas), tendrias que llamar haciendo palmas (aplaudiendo) o gritando , lo que haria que el sensor se dispare (de acuerdo a como este regulado). El que se la pasaba rompiendo el/los porteros al ver que seguia roto no volveria a insistir. Muy astuto por parte de quien lo implemento, si es que fue así  
Si necesitas alguna otra ayuda decinos.

Saludos.


----------



## osomusico

hola tengo el portero de las fotos con dos teléfonos. quisiera saber si es posible darle mayor ganancia cambiando alguna resistencia en la placa del frente para escuchar mejor el eletret y en el parlante de la calle también. Muchas gracias! saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien

si se puede,pero tiene un problema,
si le das mas ganancia al parlante de afuera,se escucha poco adentro y viceversa , a menor volumen del parlante de frente de calle + se ganancia tiene el micrófono de frente de calle.
aun si decidís seguir adelante y probar como mas te guste,
sacas el transformador y conectas el micrófono (con microfono me refiero al circuito entero,puente diodo,transistor y electrec,eso lo dejas tal cual esta),
luego el parlante lo conectas a los dos hilos ,pero le colocas un capacitor de 4,5µ para desacoplar dc .
el capasitor no necesariamente debe ser no-polarizado,solo respetas la polaridad de los dos cables
el capasitor debe estar en serie con el parlante,
prueba con balores de entre 1µ en adelante,asta encontrar el balance que mas te guste,



para un portero de 4 hilo ,
depende del modelo,generalmente se le vaja el valor de una r que esta en el emisor del transistor,
o si es modelo con el lm se agrega un capasitor,
pero no conviene tocarlo,porque si tiene mucha ganancia se produce acople y es peor el remedio que la enfermedad


----------



## osomusico

el-rey-julien dijo:


> si se puede,pero tiene un problema,
> si le das mas ganancia al parlante de afuera,se escucha poco adentro y viceversa , a menor volumen del parlante de frente de calle + se ganancia tiene el micrófono de frente de calle.
> aun si decidís seguir adelante y probar como mas te guste,
> sacas el transformador y conectas el micrófono (con microfono me refiero al circuito entero,puente diodo,transistor y electrec,eso lo dejas tal cual esta),
> luego el parlante lo conectas a los dos hilos ,pero le colocas un capacitor de 4,5µ para desacoplar dc .
> el capasitor no necesariamente debe ser no-polarizado,solo respetas la polaridad de los dos cables
> el capasitor debe estar en serie con el parlante,
> prueba con balores de entre 1µ en adelante,asta encontrar el balance que mas te guste,
> 
> 
> 
> para un portero de 4 hilo ,
> depende del modelo,generalmente se le vaja el valor de una r que esta en el emisor del transistor,
> o si es modelo con el lm se agrega un capasitor,
> pero no conviene tocarlo,porque si tiene mucha ganancia se produce acople y es peor el remedio que la enfermedad



muchas gracias el rey julien tengo el de las fotos de Flash2000, loarmé de una, sólo cambié el eletret del frente y reparé el timbre que sonaba a veces (la soldadura de la plaqueta quebradiza) e hice unos puentes que se veía negro de humedad en la plaqueta del frente.

No se escucha (muy bajo) el te de interior sin 220v mientras hablás hace un ruido raro en el auricular y no se escucha cuando hablan por el otro, pero del otro te se escucha barbaro.

si se te ocurre algo, cambios de capacitores, etc. se agradece, sino queda así hasta que decida cambiarlo.

abrazo grande!


----------



## el-rey-julien

ruido,puede ser de algun filtro


----------



## joesoft

Buen día. El portero Commax tiene un volumen bajo en el parlante del frente. Quisiera incrementar el volumen y no sé si sea posible cambiando únicamente alguna de sus piezas o deba colocar un amplificador. Aquí adjunto la foto del circuito y tambien la de un pequeño amplificador que venden para éso. Estoy en Perú y aquí no he encontrado ése circuito. Gracias de antemano por cualquier aporte que pudieran brindarme.


----------



## solaris8

joesoft
primero deberias fijarte si el parlante esta en condiciones(membrana rota, conexiones flojas), el amplificador que pones como reemplazo se asemeja mucho al que esta original, cambiando componentes tal vez soluciones el problema pero no se que experiencia en electronica tenes


----------



## joesoft

Solaris8, gracias por tu respuesta. tengo conocimientos medios de electrónica. el portero es nuevo pero luego de consultar con el representante de la marca, confirmé que el volumen de salida es así de bajo y prefijado de fábrica. he leído que es posible cambiar una de las resistencias por un potenciómetro y aumentar la potencia pero al parecer compromete la sensibilidad del micrófono


----------



## gandolfo333

Flash2000 dijo:


> Hola.
> Acá te paso unas fotos que tome. Espero que se vean porque es la primera vez que subo fotos.
> Si me estoy mandando alguna macana infringiendo alguna regla del foro, por favor que el admin me avise.
> Como veran imprimi una hoja con parte de lo tratado en este tema para que se noten que son fotos tomadas recientemente. Sobre la imagen del capitanp (cara de Resorte) estan los comentarios de danyelvidal.
> Trate que se vea bien el cable de 2 conductores (uno rojo y el otro azul). Como veras no tiene ninguna bornera. Este es el que reemplaze por el que actualmente tengo funcionando (veras la mugre y los bichos que han quedado  )
> Bueno, espero que te sean de utilidad. Estaria bueno que pudieras subir fotos de mejor calidad tanto de la cara del circuito como la de los componente. He visto que en tu primeras fotos has puesto la cara de las pistas espejadas. Eso esta bueno porque uno puede mirar el circuito y los componente y hacerse una idea de como van conectados.
> Daniel, ¿Que es eso redondo que se ve en el medio de tu foto?.¿Un microfono?
> Bueno, aca las fotos.
> http://i.imgur.com/6WnQww6.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/AovOUhj.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/sWokZ5q.jpg
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/lqeQ2pc.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/d9jJCui.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/e1jQacL.jpg
> Espero que se vean
> Saludos.
> 
> Edito: Despues de lucha un poquito pude hacer que se vean, estan en orden inverso pero se entiende. Las fotos no estan repetidas, son fotos distintas.





hola se que este tema es un poco viejo, pero tengo este mismo porteto de las fotos, pero tiene cortados los cables rojo y azu en la plaqueta y no se donde van, si es al 1,2,3 o 4 de la plaza, alguien sabria decirme????

desde ya muchas gracias!!!!!


----------



## tongasmdq

tengo portero electrico de dos hilos que no funciona el parlante exterior 
alguien tiene el crcuito o sabe si es una falla comun gracias ...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Probá con una pila o batería de 9 V si el parlante hace ruido.


----------



## ariel27

HOLA, alguien sabe como se pede probar por separado las partes de los porteros...como los de la foto...el frente de calle tiene dos hilos y el otro equipo es un dp-ra101s...no suena, el problema es que no puedo identificar donde esta la falla!!!


----------



## elgriego

Hola Ariel,aparte de no sonar ,tampoco se escucha lo que se habla desde afuera,o uno mismo cuando sopla en el mic por ej.


Saludos.


----------



## ariel27

HOLA,,,no, tampoco enciende el led...pero si presiono desde el teléfono si se activa el mic y el relay..


----------



## elgriego

Podras subir una fotos detalladas,de ambos lados de la plaqueta,para tratar de hacer ingenieria inversa,y asesorarte mejor.


Saludos.


----------



## ariel27

este es el llamador(calle)


----------



## elgriego

OK Esa es la placa del frente tiene dos transistores locos,medilos por las dudas,pero el problema esta en la placa del monofon,,(portero interior)

 De esa necesitamos la Foto.



Saludos.


----------



## ariel27

Éste es el portero esclavo, el máster es el común que tiene el transformador (fuente).


----------



## cristianp363

Puede pasar el diagrama de Commax dp201 ?


----------



## neptuno10

Flash2000 dijo:


> Hola.
> Acá te paso unas fotos que tome. Espero que se vean porque es la primera vez que subo fotos.
> Si me estoy mandando alguna macana infringiendo alguna regla del foro, por favor que el admin me avise.
> Como veran imprimi una hoja con parte de lo tratado en este tema para que se noten que son fotos tomadas recientemente. Sobre la imagen del capitanp (cara de Resorte) estan los comentarios de danyelvidal.
> Trate que se vea bien el cable de 2 conductores (uno rojo y el otro azul). Como veras no tiene ninguna bornera. Este es el que reemplaze por el que actualmente tengo funcionando (veras la mugre y los bichos que han quedado  )
> Bueno, espero que te sean de utilidad. Estaria bueno que pudieras subir fotos de mejor calidad tanto de la cara del circuito como la de los componente. He visto que en tu primeras fotos has puesto la cara de las pistas espejadas. Eso esta bueno porque uno puede mirar el circuito y los componente y hacerse una idea de como van conectados.
> Daniel, ¿Que es eso redondo que se ve en el medio de tu foto?.¿Un microfono?
> Bueno, aca las fotos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Espero que se vean
> Saludos.
> 
> Edito: Despues de lucha un poquito pude hacer que se vean, estan en orden inverso pero se entiende. Las fotos no estan repetidas, son fotos distintas.


Esa placa es la antigua commax por ello la confusión de los colegas.
el cable rojo y azul que sale de la placa van directamente al teléfono commax a L1 y L2 y es indistinto si lo coloca al revés y tiene que funcionar el audio, la llamada al teléfono. lo único que faltaría es la cerradura eléctrica que va en otros bornes
Aquí esta el circuito de conexionado





						COMMAX SISTEMAS SRL
					

Distribuidor Oficial COMMAX en ARGENTINA - Venta y Service de Porteros Electricos . www.commaxsistemas.com / www.commaxservicios.com.ar / 011.4546.0807 / Av. Ricardo Balbin 2880 CABA CP (1428). MODELOS CDV70U, CDV70K, CDV50N, CDV35A, CDV35N, WI2SN, LA101, RA101, RA201, LA201, HF8CM...




					www.commaxsistemas.com.ar


----------



## capitanp

neptuno10 dijo:


> Esa placa es la antigua commax por ello la confusión de los colegas.
> el cable rojo y azul que sale de la placa van directamente al teléfono commax a L1 y L2 y es indistinto si lo coloca al revés y tiene que funcionar el audio, la llamada al teléfono. lo único que faltaría es la cerradura eléctrica que va en otros bornes
> Aquí esta el circuito de conexionado
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COMMAX SISTEMAS SRL
> 
> 
> Distribuidor Oficial COMMAX en ARGENTINA - Venta y Service de Porteros Electricos . www.commaxsistemas.com / www.commaxservicios.com.ar / 011.4546.0807 / Av. Ricardo Balbin 2880 CABA CP (1428). MODELOS CDV70U, CDV70K, CDV50N, CDV35A, CDV35N, WI2SN, LA101, RA101, RA201, LA201, HF8CM...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.commaxsistemas.com.ar



NO! después de tantos años y con mas experiencia sigo diciendo que la imagen del primer hilo, es un sensor de rotura de cristales y no una placa de portero commax




El RA-201 es un repetidor de campanilla, nada que ver con la cerradura


----------



## Eef1961

Hola. Tengo el commax dr201h y pasa que desde lo que hablan de la calle no se escucha en el micro teléfono. El mic del frente está bien, el micro teléfono está bien, funciona todo menos éso. Alguien me puede decir?


----------



## capitanp

Inverti los cables que van afuera


----------



## Eef1961

Ok creo que ya lo hice, voy a probar de nuevo, gracias.


----------



## capitanp

Eef1961 dijo:


> Ok creo que ya lo hice, voy a probar de nuevo, gracias.


No he investigado a fondo el efecto pero la mayoria de las veces funciona


----------



## Eef1961

Pruebo en seguida. Gracias!
No. Invertí los cables y no. Anda todo y no se escucha de afuera hacia adentro.


----------



## capitanp

Probaste en llevar el frente de portero cerca del microtelefono? Así descartás alguna derivación del tendido de la casa.


----------



## Eef1961

Sí lo hice. También probé el micrófono y funciona. No consigo el diagrama esquemático.


----------



## pruebapablo

Buenos días. Consulta... Dispongo de un portero Commax DP-LA101 (un Frenre DR-201H con dos teléfonos - DP-LA101S y DP-LA101M) y me entere que se le hace una modificación para aumentar la distancia de conexión. ¿Alguien me puede decir cuales son las modificaciones a realizar? Muchas gracias.


----------



## Sebas098

Hola, estoy viendo a ver si puedo reparar el portero eléctrico, es un Commax antiguo de 2 timbres, debe ser de los años 90.  Hace ya un tiempo había venido un tecnico y lo arreglo pero despues de unos meses se rompió de vuelta, en la primer casa (1) andaba todo bien pero en la mía (2) ya no se escuchaba el timbre pero si el audio del portero, despues paso unos meses mas y ahora no se escucha ni el audio ni los timbres de las dos casas,  si levanto el telefono del portero se escucha como un zumbido eléctrico.

Les dejo unas fotos a ver si me pueden guiar, todo el desastre que hay de cables ya hice el seguimiento y parece que esta todo bien conectado entre la unidad de la calle y los porteros del interior de las casas, la duda que tengo es *¿por que el cable de Fase *(marron)* y Neutro *(azul)* esta conectado a esos 2 cablesitos que van a una resistencia y led?* Según el diagrama el cable de Fase tendría que estar conectado al Rojo que quedó suelto y el Neutro con el azul de la ficha CN3.   ¿O lo estoy interpretando mal?





El portero se alimenta con este transformador, lo probé con el multimetro y parece que anda bien, entra 220V y salen 11,5V



Aclaro que no soy técnico ni nada, solo se un poco de andar investigando en internet, así que disculpen si escribo o pregunto. Lo único que me faltaría probar sería sacar la placa de la unidad de la calle a ver que tiene por atrás y probar la continuidad de todos los cablesitos pero para hacer eso necesito bajar la térmica, por eso les consulto primero antes de meter mas mano al asunto.


----------



## josber.quilmes

Buenas tardes. Tengo una unidad Commax DR-201H que se encuentra conectada a una central telefónica Nexo Selenia 2.8
Hace ya bastante tiempo que el frente no hace el característico ding dong que solía hacer en el exterior al tocar el botón de timbre. Desde que dejó de hacerlo nunca intenté solucionarlo ya que el portero funciona bien. Envía la señal a la central y la central hace sonar todos los internos de la casa. Pero de alguna forma, la persona que tocaba el timbre, al escuchar ese ding dong, entendía que el timbre funcionaba y ahora al dejarlo de hacer, la gente tiene dudas si el timbre sonó o no.
Hace unos días, intenté arreglarlo. Desarmé el frente para ver si podía encontrar algo roto, desconectado o explotado, pero no me encontré con nada raro. Al contrario, me encontré con una placa sencilla, algunos capacitores, unos diodos, otras resistencias, un parlante y un micrófono. Pero me llamó la atención de no encontrar ningún integrado, ya que pensé que el ding dong era algún sonido disparado por un integrado.
Alguien podría ayudarme para volver a tener ese sonido en la unidad externade calle. Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## capitanp

josber.quilmes dijo:


> Tengo una unidad *Commax DR-201H* que se encuentra conectada a una central telefónica* Nexo Selenia 2.8*




Esa combinación jamás hizo ding dong


----------



## unmonje

josber.quilmes dijo:


> Buenas tardes. Tengo una unidad Commax DR-201H que se encuentra conectada a una central telefónica Nexo Selenia 2.8
> Hace ya bastante tiempo que el frente no hace el característico ding dong que solía hacer en el exterior al tocar el botón de timbre. Desde que dejó de hacerlo nunca intenté solucionarlo ya que el portero funciona bien. Envía la señal a la central y la central hace sonar todos los internos de la casa. Pero de alguna forma, la persona que tocaba el timbre, al escuchar ese ding dong, entendía que el timbre funcionaba y ahora al dejarlo de hacer, la gente tiene dudas si el timbre sonó o no.
> Hace unos días, intenté arreglarlo. Desarmé el frente para ver si podía encontrar algo roto, desconectado o explotado, pero no me encontré con nada raro. Al contrario, me encontré con una placa sencilla, algunos capacitores, unos diodos, otras resistencias, un parlante y un micrófono. Pero me llamó la atención de no encontrar ningún integrado, ya que pensé que el ding dong era algún sonido disparado por un integrado.
> Alguien podría ayudarme para volver a tener ese sonido en la unidad externade calle. Muchas gracias de antemano.


Yo he tenido en un domicilio hace unos años, ese portero pero era autónomo y si mal no recuerdo en el abonado interior, tenia lo necesario para enviar de retorno un sonido , no necesariamente un Ding Dong, que daba a entender a quien llamaba, que el aparato tenia función, ademas si existen varias marcas  de centrales telefónicas muy usadas por algunas pequeñas empresas  por ejemplo, donde  la centralita puede configurarse de manera que por una entrada especial de PORTERO , acusa el llamado haciendo sonar uno  o mas abonados internos a la central segun la configuración del ADMIN de la central.


----------



## capitanp

La *Nexo Selenia 2.8* tiene una placa de expansión para portero de 2 y 4 hilos y nunca hizo mas qque un pequeño golpe de parlante cuando se conecta a un interno









						Placas Central Nexo Selenia Portero De 2 Hilos - $ 12.000
					

PLACA NEXO AVIU PREATENDEDOR/DISA/FAX




					articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar


----------



## josber.quilmes

capitanp dijo:


> Esa combinación jamás hizo ding dong


Muchas gracias por responder Capitanp. Entiendo de tu respuesta que la central Selenia es quien da el tono "Ding Dong" o similar hacia el portero?


unmonje dijo:


> Yo he tenido en un domicilio hace unos años, ese portero pero era autónomo y si mal no recuerdo en el abonado interior, tenia lo necesario para enviar de retorno un sonido , no necesariamente un Ding Dong, que daba a entender a quien llamaba, que el aparato tenia función, ademas si existen varias marcas  de centrales telefónicas muy usadas por algunas pequeñas empresas  por ejemplo, donde  la centralita puede configurarse de manera que por una entrada especial de PORTERO , acusa el llamado haciendo sonar uno  o mas abonados internos a la central segun la configuración del ADMIN de la central.


Gracias unmonje por responder. Bueno, como decía en mi consulta, mi central al recibir la llamada del portero, envía a todos los internos el ring, por lo que cualquiera desde cualquier interno puede contestar la llamada del portero de puerta. Pero por otro lado, recuerdo que la unidad exterior también hacía un ruido para decirle al que toca el timbre, que el portero está llamando (funciona). En realidad ese ruido lo recuerdo como un ding dong, pero ahora me hicieron dudar sobre si no era algún otro ruido. El tema es que suponía que quien hacía ese ruido era el portero (unidad externa) y no la central. Pero según la respuesta de capitanp y tuya, entiendo que la Central es quien da ese ruido y parece ser que la Selenia no lo hace.


----------



## unmonje

josber.quilmes dijo:


> Muchas gracias por responder Capitanp. Entiendo de tu respuesta que la central Selenia es quien da el tono "Ding Dong" o similar hacia el portero?
> 
> Gracias unmonje por responder. Bueno, como decía en mi consulta, mi central al recibir la llamada del portero, envía a todos los internos el ring, por lo que cualquiera desde cualquier interno puede contestar la llamada del portero de puerta. Pero por otro lado, recuerdo que la unidad exterior también hacía un ruido para decirle al que toca el timbre, que el portero está llamando (funciona). En realidad ese ruido lo recuerdo como un ding dong, pero ahora me hicieron dudar sobre si no era algún otro ruido. El tema es que suponía que quien hacía ese ruido era el portero (unidad externa) y no la central. Pero según la respuesta de capitanp y tuya, entiendo que la Central es quien da ese ruido y parece ser que la Selenia no lo hace.


La Selenia , al recibir el llamado por su entrada especial, da orden de CAMPANILLA hacia los INTERNOS para que alguien atienda.
A su vez tendria sentido que emita alguna confirmación hacia el Origen, pero no podría aseverarlo.
Lo que Si confirmo es que , cuando yo usaba ese porteno a la calle al tocar el pulsador,  habia un pequeño sonido de fondo, de retorno, pero era debido a este antiguo tema técnico que trataba de mantener compatibilidad con la vieja telefonía. ( En algun lugar se mezclan las señales por eso se escucha el sonido espureo )


----------



## josber.quilmes

unmonje dijo:


> La Selenia , al recibir el llamado por su entrada especial, da orden de CAMPANILLA hacia los INTERNOS para que alguien atienda.
> A su vez tendria sentido que emita alguna confirmación hacia el Origen, pero no podría aseverarlo.
> Lo que Si confirmo es que , cuando yo usaba ese porteno a la calle al tocar el pulsador,  habia un pequeño sonido de fondo, de retorno, pero era debido a este antiguo tema técnico que trataba de mantener compatibilidad con la vieja telefonía. ( En algun lugar se mezclan las señales por eso se escucha el sonido espure


Muchas gracias unmonje, intentaré ver si encuentro algún manual de la Selenia para ver si existe algún retorno hacia el Origen al momento de la llamada.
Creo que con esto ya doy por cerrada mi consulta. Muchas gracias también a capitanp por contestar.


----------

